# Ca - Aminoplex injectable (Vitamins and minerals)



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

My source once had this and I have tried it myself, 1 ml e2d or something like that. It gave me a boost in energy and vascularity. I now have ordered one 250ml bottle and I'm expecting it to arrive. I will pass it through a syringe filter .22μm for good measure and use it by itself or even constitute my GH with it.

Has anyone heard of this product? Don't take the mickey.

here's a supplier: http://gamebirdsupplies.com/eng/index/item/51/2/ca-aminoplex-250ml

I know what it is and that it is a veterinary product, but my source had this, when I am in Greece and this is not easily available. Someone must know something more about this.


----------

